# 10,000 posts



## Greenfinger2 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi All, Members,

LondonDragon-- Paulo Has just posted 10,000 posts

Congratulations Paulo  And a big thank you for all the hard work you do behind the scenes to make this forum work for all of us


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2016)

Thanks Roy, do I get a medal? lol

Have not been that active in the last 2-3 years, more keeping the lights on for your guys to enjoy


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Apr 2016)

Holy moley...10,000 posts that's got to be some sort of record...I reckon you deserve a medal with multiple bars for that achievement on its own...let alone keeping the lights on for us guys. Thanks Paulo...


----------



## Wisey (14 Apr 2016)

Thanks, Paulo! It is appreciated


----------



## GHNelson (14 Apr 2016)

Excellent job Paulo 
Much appreciated as Wisey said!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2016)

Nice one, Paulo. You are a true legend of UKAPS.


----------



## Nelson (14 Apr 2016)

Well done Paulo .


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Apr 2016)

Concur with everyone as a relative" newcomer" to UKAPS towards some of you Paulos enthusiasm and contribution are a large part of why we have -the No 1 aquatic plant &aquascaping community. Thanks Paulo but dont go to the retirement log cabin anytime soon


----------



## tim (15 Apr 2016)

10,000 posts LD, must be time for a new tank and journal


----------



## Lindy (15 Apr 2016)

Wow, that is amazing. Thanks for all that you do and giving us geeks somewhere we can feel at home


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2016)

Thanks everyone  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (17 Apr 2016)

Keep up the good work Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Aug 2017)

After loosing a couple of thousand due to my tidying up of various forum areas, looks like I have made it back to 10K! 

No prizes??


----------



## alto (15 Aug 2017)

Sure as admin you can arrange that  

After all who could be more deserving!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2017)

A true landmark if ever there was one...again


----------

